# Couple of bottles



## waiting for codd (Dec 15, 2021)

Some nice ones here… like the one with the kangaroo embossed. It’s quite rare too.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Dec 15, 2021)

waiting for codd said:


> Some nice ones here… like the one with the kangaroo embossed. It’s quite rare too.



Very nice collection, you have there! I see we have some of the same tastes. R. U. on the east coast, because these don’t look familiar, but they are the type I’d find magnetic at a bottle show…. and the western old whiskeys and weird cures with the neat story’s. Thanks for sharing these! Impressive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## willong (Dec 15, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Very nice collection, you have there! I see we have some of the same tastes. R. U. on the east coast, because these don’t look familiar, but they are the type I’d find magnetic at a bottle show…. and the western old whiskeys and weird cures with the neat story’s. Thanks for sharing these! Impressive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Kat, judging by the bottles pictured in the member's avatar, I believe "waiting for codd" is located in eastern Australia on the "Gold" coast. I reckon that sparks your interest on multiple scores!


----------



## waiting for codd (Dec 15, 2021)

willong said:


> Kat, judging by the bottles pictured in the member's avatar, I believe "waiting for codd" is located in eastern Australia on the "Gold" coast. I reckon that sparks your interest on multiple scores!


You are correct. I live in brisbane so the bottles we get here are very different to the ones over there.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 15, 2021)

Those are Cool looking, I like the Kangaroo one. Looks like a few have internal threads. LEON.


----------



## waiting for codd (Dec 15, 2021)

Y


hemihampton said:


> Those are Cool looking, I like the Kangaroo one. Looks like a few have internal threads. LEON.
> 
> View attachment 233000


yes they are. Only in the background though so I will do another post on them.
 As for the summons corker there are many variations of them all are highly desirable these are my 2


----------



## waiting for codd (Dec 15, 2021)

This is one of the nicest ones. Unfortunately not one I own


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Dec 16, 2021)

willong said:


> Kat, judging by the bottles pictured in the member's avatar, I believe "waiting for codd" is located in eastern Australia on the "Gold" coast. I reckon that sparks your interest on multiple scores!



Thank you! Looking at those beautiful bottles- so crude, I keep thinking they look like the spent some time in the salt and sand. I didn’t even recognize that Jackson’s Napa, there. I have too many of those- but I like that ruff one! Tons of character, there…. And ya just can’t fake that. I love those one of a kind bottles…. Like that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Dec 16, 2021)

waiting for codd said:


> This is one of the nicest ones. Unfortunately not one I own






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Dec 20, 2021)

That's one lite yellow Vichy Water!


----------

